# Ocean fighter MK2 Jigging rod reveiw



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys

I put together a rod review video hope you guys like it.


----------



## bigsplinter (Mar 7, 2016)

Thats a nice rod


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Guys if you want to check these rods out they are at Poco Playa Tackle store. Down in Matagorda, Tx


----------

